# SECURITY+ --help needed!!



## tj23 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi ,

I am an IT guy, now almost 2 years since I got into IT that too in security domain.I'm having very little knowledge in this domain though, because my work never demanded it.But now I'm planning to upgrade my knowledge in this domain.Can anyone suggest me the certificaiton that would suit me.Doing some research over the internet,I found that SECURITY + would be a good starting point.

Can you please give in your ideas or suggestions.

Also it would be of great help if you could direct me to the study materials for SECURITY + available in the internet.

Thanks in advance for your reply


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

a security + book?

Security + is a very general course ... its the A+ for security.

If your going the MS route .. go take the security elective exams for MCSE.


----------

